# chidrens classical tales on vinyl from the late 60's



## arnolddeepjoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I am hoping to trace some LP's I listened to as a boy in the 60's.
I think they were narrated by the wife of Nicholas parsons ?
They featured famous classical stories along with the music they inspired
There were a dozen or so I think . But it was a LONG time ago !
I recall Sinbad the Sailor,
William Tell
Nutcracker Sweet

Does _anyone else recall such treasure ?_
Its a pure pang of nostalgia. 
Any thoughts or info very, very welcome
hopefully yours,

Graeme Malone


----------

